

Ask HN: Help me find a lost opportunity. - swamy_g

Hello,
 A few months ago, I met this Ruby programmer once on the N-Judah in SF who told me that he was working for a start up that specializes in bringing Cognitive Behavioral Therapy (CBT) treatment for people with mental illness by harnessing the power of the web. As someone who has great faith in CBT I found the idea to be fascinating. But I failed to grasp the name of the company. Fast forward to now, I'm looking to see If I, as a Rails engineer, can be part of it. Does anyone of you know the name of the company or the url? I'm going to contact them and see if they have any opportunities at the moment. Much appreciated, thanks.
======
Wilduck
There was a Show HN post a few days ago about Sleepio.com which is using CBT
over the web to help with insomnia. In the thread the OP talked about wanting
to expand it to other types of therapy. Even if it's not the company you were
thinking of, it might be interesting. Here's the thread:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4504639>

------
jcr
I'm just guessing/searching based on your description, but Empower Interactive
fits your description fairly well.

<http://www.empower-interactive.com/>

~~~
swamy_g
I don't think this is it, he said it's more of an web based application.
Empower's product is DVD based. But thanks for taking time to search. I wonder
what search terms you used (I tried a lot of combinations before asking HN).

~~~
jcr
my exact search was:

[https://encrypted.google.com/search?num=100&pws=0&sa...](https://encrypted.google.com/search?num=100&pws=0&safe=off&output=search&suggon=2&newwindow=1&tbs=li:1&q=%22Cognitive%20Behavioral%20Therapy%22%20startup%20%22san%20francisco%22)

The company name was picked up through the linked in profiles.

The only app-based thing I found (quickly) was a phone app, not a web app.

<https://www.couplewise.com/>

But from their domain whois data, they seem to be on the East coast.

------
juanbyrge
Any technology product that promises to cure anxiety, depression, or stress is
going to fail. Technology is a large part of the problem.

~~~
dholowiski
Really? Sources? Why do you think so?

~~~
001sky
Overview: I think this was the general point

 _“The technology is rewiring our brains,” said Nora Volkow, director of the
National Institute of Drug Abuse and one of the world’s leading brain
scientists. She and other researchers compare the lure of digital stimulation
less to that of drugs and alcohol than to food and sex, which are essential
but counterproductive in excess._

[http://www.nytimes.com/2010/06/07/technology/07brain.html?sc...](http://www.nytimes.com/2010/06/07/technology/07brain.html?scp=1&sq=hooked%20gadgets&st=cse)

~~~
faul_sname
Everything we do rewires our brain. That's how we learn. And note that she say
"counterproductive in excess".

------
abbasmehdi
cognitive health innovations?

